# Verizon



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Ok I really really wanna know is verizon getting the galaxy nexsus or not? I really want that phone... And if.they are not whats the next best thing? I was thinking bionic but I'm not sure


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

partychick64 said:


> Ok I really really wanna know is verizon getting the galaxy nexsus or not? I really want that phone... And if.they are not whats the next best thing? I was thinking bionic but I'm not sure


Yes. Just a matter of when

Next best is probably razr or rezound assuming you consider the Nexus to be the best.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Team Black Hat already has them in hand.

http://yfrog.com/nvkttbwj


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Are they selling them lol??? Cuz if so could we activate them through verizon?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

haha, I would assume no on that. Great things to come from those guys.


----------

